

US police shootings 'grossly underreported' - onethree
http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americas/69010460/us-police-shootings-grossly-underreported

======
duncan_bayne
So, 16% of those shot are unarmed, or armed with toys (that presumably
resemble real weapons).

That's something that should be considered - more than 84% of people shot by
cops are armed with lethal weapons. Knowledge of that statistic might sway you
when considering a shoot / no-shoot reaction.

I think there are many problems at work here, and police brutality and
militarization are just two of them.

